# How much $ do you have invested in your Betta/s (Excel spread sheet attached)



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm just curious about how much $ each of you have invested in your overall setup. 

For me my goal was simple The cheapest setup that will keep a Betta happy as outlined in the V 3.0 guide here. Also I had the advantage of many supplies being left over from our families past tanks from ten years ago. 

As I mentioned in another thread "I thought fish were cheap" I was quickly set straight by a few other members "no they are not"

Ive gone crazy and made a confusing spreadsheet to figure it out for me! 
---------------------------

The excel spreadsheet I have made makes this easy:

XLSX (office 2007 format): http://cid-5bb19d612a892687.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/Betta%20Cost%20sheet.xlsx

XLS (office 2003 format): http://cid-5bb19d612a892687.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/Betta Cost sheet.xls

------------------------------------

Try to fill one out yourself see how it goes, this is a crude excel sheet, i'll take suggestions on how to improve it. 


I figured my Betta will cost: $426.54 over his entire life!!


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

Depending on how to look at it, I've spent more money than I otherwise would have felt appropriate on my bettas.

I spent 80 dollars on the 20 bettas, gravel and 10 gallon tank when they were purchased.

For the wedding we displayed them in, my wife spent 50 dollars on the additional containers and colored gravel.

I spent another 95 dollars on a second aquarium, heater, light, filter, and silk plants, and a betta care book.

I later spent 40 dollars on live plants to keep instead (i felt they would cycle the tank more healthily), as well as some drift wood.

A week later I spent 40 dollars on additional fish to put in the tank and keep them company, and minerals and fertilizers, and primer.

The past month, I've not spent a dime on the tank except for water from the tap and a 5 dollar container of fish food. 

$310 spent. The tank is wonderful. I am stocked for everything the fish need, and I really enjoy the hobby.

I mostly consider the word investment as something that reaps a greater reward because of it.

I consider it an education above all things. 

I knew nothing about fish keeping before jumping head first into shallow water (10 gallons of it!), but always wanted to pursue this hobby. I enjoy it remarkably in result. These animals are wonderful to care for.

I spent about $100 extra that I could have avoided in the care of these animals properly in another way, but it has taught me so much more about research, and understanding, that compared to what I've gotten out of it, that $100 dollars could have been spent at the bar, or buying junk food needlessly, and instead, I have something wonderful to show for it, and plenty of knowledge I have imparted on some and bonded over with others. 

That $310 dollars is priceless, and I am very satisfied with this hobby.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

So far (bearing in mind I've owned him less than a week)

£50 tank, £13 heater, £14 new filter as the one that came with the tank was too strong, aquarium background (it was free but I'd have had to pay for it normally), 3 lots of food (£4 each - he is fussy); £2.50 on some pellets (bought today), gravel + plants + Ornaments £20 at least

£111.50 so far...

Plus the fish (and petrol of driving all the way to get him and petrol of driving around loads of places to get the stuff for his tank).


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Plants

Hairgrass $7
Anubias $7x3
Crypt $5
Anacharis $3
Cabomba $3
Ludwigia $3
Dwarf Sag $5
Wendtii $3
Anubias Petite $8
Moss $12

Driftwood
Malaysian Large $10
Malaysian Small $4

Substrate
Pool Filter Sand $10
Pebble gravel $4

Etc.
Heater $20
Filter $20
Thermometer $2
Hood Light $20
Blue Spectrum Bulb $16
2nd Hood Light $20
2 13 Watt Bulbs $8
Co2 Set up $10

Fish
Betta $5
Cory $3x3
Nerite $3
ADF $3x2
Otto (all dead.. Damnit) $2x4


My Total!!

*$245*

Spoiled Fish! I dont even spend that much on my girlfriend!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I've easily spent $200, probably more. They are definitely cheaper than having a horse though!haha


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Factoring in how much water I use just for the fish, plus tanks, several different bags of gravel, caves, plants, power strips for all the lights, filters, heaters AND the lights, filters, heaters themselves, food, divider, aquarium salt, nets, cups, buckets, siphons, not to mention the electricity to run 4 (soon to be 5) tanks... I wouldn't be surprised if it was over $1,000 or more.

As it is I don't see the electricity or water bills as that is all through the college so I have no clue how much I pay in those areas.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

So much that I lost count!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

kinda lost count... but ill try price whats lying around atm. 
(prices are rounded up)

*tanks:*
32L aquazone incl light (sorority) = €70.00
10L tanks x4 = €70.00
6L tanks x6 = €65.00
lighting = €60.00
extension leads = €25.00

*fish:*
male betta x4 = €40.00
female betta x3 = €15.00
cory's x2 = €8.00

*plants:*
silk plants, and the large silk plant in soririty = €30.00
monuments and deco = €65.00
gravel = €23.00 (11kg)

*filters and heaters:*
Marina surfae filters (chemical & mechanical) x5 = €90.00
heaters x5 = €100.00

*Meds:*
finrot = €9.00
white spots = €9.00
salt = €5
conditioner = €9.00
PH test kit = €6.00

*food:*
bloodworms = €6.00
brine shrinp = €6.00
pellets = €4.00
daphnia = €2.00

*accessories;* ill just add €20.00 (but its defo more lol)

*TOTAL: €737.00*

_my old barrack system which i still have also had:
pump for €75.00
hosing worth €40.00
other parts from hardware store for at least €300.00 incl shelf

total incl that: €1130.00_

i win LOL


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I really don't want to know how much I've spent...


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

btw; i didnt mention my electricity bill is €400 for a small apartment.... so im guessing 50% is for the tanks and lighting lol.

forgot;
glass 15L tank = €40.00
and aquarium background = €20.00 lol


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Hummm...

My best guess would be close to $500 and I have only been keeping Bettas for a month and a week. I have 4 tanks, getting a 20g friday... Chyea it just never stops!

10gs $20
5 gallon set up $30
2.5 setup- $40
heaters ~$60
filters ~ $60
decor ~ $100

and then all the cleaning stuff... food... chemicals... fish... shipping.... oh man lol


----------



## Jessafall (Feb 1, 2010)

I have everything needed except 2 bettas, 4 ghost shrimp and/or maybe 2 mystery snails, food and live plants. I will have spent about $150 total for everything!!


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh gosh... I could have easily spent $500 on everything... Fish, tanks, gravel, vase gems, plants, heaters, filters...etc. And I have received a bunch of stuff from my parents, for my fish. I heart sales and do most of my shopping then.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have spent probably $150 total on them, not including food or the fish themselves. They have a ton of plants (they'll be getting more when I get a job). That just includes plants, tanks.


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

oof lets see

10g tank w/ filter hood & lights package - $45
(i have 2 setups but 1 is from when i was in high school *cough 7 years ago cough*)
fluorescent hood - $40
gravel - $20
silk plants - $15
live plants - $15
caves - $5
Heaters(2) - $30
thermometers(2) - $3
food - $4
medications - $30

thats $207

Bettas - $33
Snails - $26

so total $266 and i may add it was well worth ever penny


----------



## Iamtracy (Feb 4, 2010)

The added cost on the electric bill is a very good point! 
Plus, how many times have you purchased "a little something" to add to one of the tanks, then get it in the tank and decide you really don't like it after all? Now it sits on the shelf and you're starting to think of new ideas, with that piece, for the next tank... it just goes and goes... lol.

Am I the only one?


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I found 2 more old 1 gallon tanks today, and 6 air pumps.... lol We have tons more old aquarium equipment I didn't know we had in storage, I want to put it to good use, but I want to learn more about taking care of just one fish first. Who know maybe in the years to come. 

PS: The excel .xslx sheet has been updated to fix spelling, water test costs, and now includes gas costs to drive to the pet store.

PPS: Also attached to this post is the estimated electrical costs for a 10 gallon tank, with a power filter, and incandescent lighting.


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh god... 

2 gallon tanks x 4
$60
5 gallon tank
$50
29 gallon tank
$100

15 females VT(overtime)
$45
2 female CT
$8
Male CT, VT, Delta, DoubleTailx2
$48

5 heaters, different wattages
$120
Variety of plants/driftwood
$100

Otherfish in community tank:
$200

Replacement parts:
New filter for 29gal
$40
2 new 100watt heaters
$70
Light for 29gal
$40
Nightlight for 29gal
$20

Medical stuff
$100+

Theres more, but Im tired of thinking lol

Total: $900 +


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm no good at math so I'm not even going to try! lol


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Well if I just count what I have now...

Tank $40
Lights $7
Thermometer $2
Heater $15
Decorations $15
Plants $25 ish dollars
Gravel $3.50
River Stones $3
Sand $6
Betta $3
Stand $38
Timer $8

Total: $165.50 
But that's just the one tank I have now.

In total for all stuff easily $500+.
But 2 of the tanks I had turned into gifts.

And I don't see any of the electric or water bill so...


----------

